# Any groups in Central California. . .Lodi/Stockton area?



## swtpea (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm looking for a support group. I have a therapist and a psychiatrist, but I would like to have group support.

Any info is appreciated.

:thanks


----------



## Timedreamer (Mar 24, 2008)

I too hail from the Stockton area, and would appreciate a support group. Maybe, Sweet pea, if we gather enough evidence - wait, not C.S.I. - if we gather enough _people_ from this area, we can hold one of our own.

Best of luck to the both of us.

~S.P.I.~


----------



## karma police (Nov 13, 2003)

Hello...I'm from stockton as well.....That's 3 of us! How many more to start a group? =)


----------



## waitnsee (Nov 8, 2008)

Hmm, I'm from around this area. Kinda interesting since it almost seems so random that I found this thread!


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm in El Dorado county but would consider driving to Stockton at least once if there were a group.


----------

